# FIFA World Cup Qatar 2022



## Lostbhoy (Apr 2, 2022)

Here is the draw, very boring affair. Not even an on stage slapping to liven things up a bit! 



Of course, 3 teams have still to be added to final draught with the potential battle of Britain very tantalising!

What did we think? Who's your favourite to go all the way?


----------



## Lostbhoy (Apr 3, 2022)

Four matches will be played each day during the group stage, which will run over a 12-day period and see winners and runners-up progress to the round of 16.

Group stage

*Monday November 21

Group A*: Senegal vs Netherlands (Al Thumama Stadium, Al Khor; kick-off 10am)
*Group B:* England vs Iran (Khalifa International Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 1pm)
*Group A: *Qatar vs Ecuador (Al Bayt Stadium, Al Khor; kick-off 4pm)
*Group B:* USA vs Scotland/Wales/Ukraine (Ahmed bin Ali Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 7pm)

*Tuesday November 22

Group C:* Argentina vs Saudi Arabia (Lusail Iconic Stadium, Lusail; kick-off 10am)
*Group D:* Denmark vs Tunisia (Education City Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 1pm)
*Group C*: Mexico vs Poland (Stadium 974, Doha; kick-off 4pm)
*Group D:* France vs UAE/Australia/Peru (Al Janoub Stadium, Al Wakrah; kick-off 7pm)

*Wednesday November 23

Group F: *Morocco vs Croatia (Al Bayt Stadium, Al Khor; kick-off 10am)
*Group E: *Germany vs Japan (Khalifa International Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 1pm)
*Group E:* Spain vs Costa Rica/New Zealand (Al Thumama Stadium, Al Khor; kick-off 4pm)
*Group F:* Belgium vs Canada (Ahmed bin Ali Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 7pm)

*Thursday November 24

Group G: *Switzerland vs Cameroon (Al Janoub Stadium, Al Wakrah; kick-off 10am)
*Group H:* Uruguay vs South Korea (Education City Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 1pm)
*Group H:* Portugal vs Ghana (Stadium 974, Doha; kick-off 4pm)
*Group G: *Brazil vs Serbia (Lusail Iconic Stadium, Lusail; kick-off 7pm)

*Friday November 25

Group B: *Scotland/Wales/Ukraine vs Iran (Ahmed bin Ali Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 10am)
*Group A: *Qatar vs Senegal (Al Thumama Stadium, Al Khor; kick-off 1pm)
*Group A: *Netherlands vs Ecuador (Khalifa International Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 4pm)
*Group B:* England vs USA (Al Bayt Stadium, Al Khor; kick-off 7pm)

*Saturday November 26

Group C: *Tunisia vs UAE/Australia/Peru (Al Janoub Stadium, Al Wakrah; kick-off 10am)
*Group C: *Poland vs Saudi Arabia (Education City Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 1pm)
*Group D: *France vs Denmark (Stadium 974, Doha; kick-off 4pm)
*Group C:* Argentina vs Mexico (Lusail Iconic Stadium, Lusail; kick-off 7pm)

*Sunday November 27

Group E: *Japan vs Costa Rica/New Zealand (Ahmed bin Ali Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 10am)
*Group F:* Belgium vs Morocco (Al Thumama Stadium, Al Khor; kick-off 1pm)
*Group F: *Croatia vs Canada (Khalifa International Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 4pm)
*Group E: *Spain vs Germany (Al Bayt Stadium, Al Khor; kick-off 7pm)

*Monday November 28

Group G: *Cameroon vs Serbia (Al Janoub Stadium, Al Wakrah; kick-off 10am)
*Group G: *South Korea vs Ghana (Education City Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 1pm)
*Group H: *Brazil vs Switzerland (Stadium 974, Doha; kick-off 4pm)
*Group H: *Portugal vs Uruguay (Lusail Iconic Stadium, Lusail; kick-off 7pm)

*Tuesday November 29

Group A: *Netherlands vs Qatar (Al Bayt Stadium, Al Khor; kick-off 3pm)
*Group A: *Ecuador vs Senegal (Khalifa International Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 3pm)
*Group B: *Scotland/Wales/Ukraine vs England (Ahmed bin Ali Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 7pm)
*Group B: *Iran vs USA (Al Thumama Stadium, Al Khor; kick-off 7pm)

*Wednesday November 30

Group D: *UAE/Australia/Peru vs Denmark (Al Janoub Stadium, Al Wakrah; kick-off 3pm)
*Group D: *Tunisia vs France (Education City Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 3pm)
*Group C:* Poland vs Argentina (Stadium 974, Doha; kick-off 7pm)
*Group C:* Saudi Arabia vs Mexico (Lusail Iconic Stadium, Lusail; kick-off 7pm)

*Thursday December 1

Group F:* Croatia vs Belgium (Ahmed bin Ali Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 3pm)
*Group F: *Canada vs Morocco (Al Thumama Stadium, Al Khor; kick-off 3pm)
*Group E: *Costa Rica/New Zealand vs Germany (Al Bayt Stadium, Al Khor; kick-off 7pm)
*Group E:* Japan vs Spain (Khalifa International Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 7pm)

*Friday December 2

Group G: *South Korea vs Portugal (Education City Stadium, Al Rayyan; kick-off 3pm)
*Group G: *Ghana vs Uruguay (Al Janoub Stadium, Al Wakrah; kick-off 3pm)
*Group H: *Serbia vs Switzerland (Stadium 974, Doha; kick-off 7pm)
*Group H: *Cameroon vs Brazil (Lusail Iconic Stadium, Lusail; kick-off 7pm)


----------



## Flame (Apr 14, 2022)

Its coming home!



Spoiler





not


----------



## Lostbhoy (Apr 14, 2022)

As much as I'd hate to witness it lol... I don't see why not! 

We're in a completely lose lose situation with Ukraine.... The whole world will be supporting them and if we beat them we look worse than you know who!! That is a big if however knowing Scotland!


----------



## Flame (Apr 14, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> As much as I'd hate to witness it lol... I don't see why not!
> 
> We're in a completely lose lose situation with Ukraine.... The whole world will be supporting them and if we beat them we look worse than you know who!! That is a big if however knowing Scotland!



are you trying to say wales has no chance?

wow. how short sighted by you.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 14, 2022)

Flame said:


> are you trying to say wales has no chance?
> 
> wow. how short sighted by you.


Nope Wales have no chance as we will have the spirit of Big Jock Stein helping us beat them.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Apr 15, 2022)

Flame said:


> are you trying to say wales has no chance?
> 
> wow. how short sighted by you.


Not at all..... We just haven't got that far yet!


----------



## emigre (Apr 16, 2022)

Speaking as a Welshman, if we have to play Ukraine, I hope we smash them.


----------



## Flame (Apr 22, 2022)

emigre said:


> Speaking as a Welshman, if we have to play Ukraine, I hope we smash them.



im sorry bro. becuase of one United player i want Scotland to win.

plus world cup where Scotland Vs England will play each other will be fun.


----------



## City (Aug 17, 2022)

Big F for the Netherlands. No way Qatar is going to let them win, considering the money invested.

I hope to see some pleasant surprises by the underdogs. My eyes are on the USA and Japan. I'm still pissed off at Brazil for their World Cup + Olympics combo of ass, so I wouldn't mind seeing them taken out early.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 18, 2022)

Host nations normally do quite well, I wonder how much they paid..... Sorry... How far they will get! 

For this world cup, I'm a Japan fan. We got about half of them playin for Celtic anyway


----------



## Flame (Nov 18, 2022)

so far without a kick of a ball. its been a fuck up show.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 18, 2022)

Flame said:


> so far without a kick of a ball. its been a fuck up show.


It was since they announced it lol

Tell you what's worse tho.... I've just heard the new 3 lions XMAS version....


----------



## Flame (Nov 18, 2022)

We will drink cups of tea instead of beer.


----------



## emigre (Nov 18, 2022)

This tournament is going to be amazing, albeit for the wrong reasons. I'm looking forward to the first international incident when a drunk fan pisses on a Qatari policeman.


----------



## Flame (Nov 19, 2022)

No beer!? Beer belongs to football. They go hand in hand. I don’t want to watch football sober!?!?
And neither does my Gran! She’s 74 next year and she didn’t fight two world wars for this!


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 19, 2022)

Flame said:


> No beer!? Beer belongs to football. They go hand in hand. I don’t want to watch football sober!?!?
> And neither does my Gran! She’s 74 next year and she didn’t fight two world wars for this!


Don't come to Scotland you can't  booze at our games either


----------



## Flame (Nov 19, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Don't come to Scotland you can't  booze at our games either



For real? I hope my Gran does not hear that.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 19, 2022)

Yep alcohol has been banned at football here since 1980 because at the Scottish Cup final that year a bunch of drunken Rangers and Celtic fans invaded the pitch and caused a riot.


----------



## Costello (Nov 20, 2022)

Benzema just announced he’s leaving the French squad due to his injury  
terrible news, we also lost Pogba, Varane, Kanté, Kimpembe…


----------



## Flame (Nov 20, 2022)

Costello said:


> Benzema just announced he’s leaving the French squad due to his injury
> terrible news, we also lost Pogba, Varane, Kanté, Kimpembe…



Varane is gonna be fine by your first match. his in the french Squad.


----------



## Costello (Nov 20, 2022)

here is a Telegram group I created in case anyone wants to join to talk about the World cup:

_https://t.me/+u0EceK3ic2MzMjI1

@emigre _join us?


----------



## Flame (Nov 20, 2022)

I've sticked this thread.

now we wait for the world cup.... only a couple hours or so.


----------



## emigre (Nov 20, 2022)

I've lasted longer then the Qatar defence.


----------



## Flame (Nov 20, 2022)

emigre said:


> I've lasted longer then the Qatar defence.



Offside? what offside


----------



## emigre (Nov 20, 2022)

Flame said:


> Offside? what offside



That penalty has saved my crude joke


----------



## Flame (Nov 20, 2022)

if we dont get a red card. RIGGED!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 20, 2022)

Qatar make Ecuador look like Brazil! 

I was hoping their national anthem was the old Sash! song....  "ECUADOR!!!"


----------



## Flame (Nov 20, 2022)

England up next.


----------



## emigre (Nov 21, 2022)

If no one can't wear the One Love armband, the only alternative is for players to start having tender and passionate kisses among them to get the point across.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 22, 2022)

First shock result in the world Cup. Well done Saudi Arabia on the well deserved win against Argentina. 

Got to say though the refereeing so far at the world Cup has been very poor. For instance in the game that just finished a Saudi player was knocked out cold after a collision with his own keeper and the ref kept the game going for about 3 minutes before stopping the play for the player to get medical attention. When a player is knocked out play should be stopped immediately. Head knocks can be bloody serious and need attention straight away.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 22, 2022)

Gotta agree about the refs... They make our ones look half competent! 

Missed todays first two games with work (shakes fist...) but the Argies game sounds insane. Ronaldo on VAR duty??


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 22, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Gotta agree about the refs... They make our ones look half competent!
> 
> Missed todays first two games with work (shakes fist...) but the Argies game sounds insane. Ronaldo on VAR duty??


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 22, 2022)

Fuckin hell! He's in the multiverse now! 

Is he ok? They seriously didn't stop for that?? That is shocking... Completely different from the convo we had recently about big Joe Hart failure. That was a UFC quality K O!


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 22, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Fuckin hell! He's in the multiverse now!
> 
> Is he ok? They seriously didn't stop for that?? That is shocking... Completely different from the convo we had recently about big Joe Hart failure. That was a UFC quality K O!


As it was at the end of the game I'm convinced the ref thought he was play acting to waste time. When the collision happened the keeper punched the ball to near the half way line. A Argentinean player got the ball and instead of kicking it out he passed it to a team mate and this continued for a good few minutes while the Saudi players were desperately trying to win the ball back to put it out of play. Eventually the ref stopped the game. It was bloody ridiculous.

No news yet on how the player is doing. But he will be lucky not to have a fractured skull. Made me feel rather queasy when I watched the game live.

(Edit) Just read he has a broken jaw and some of his teeth reportedly smashed out.


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 23, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> As it was at the end of the game I'm convinced the ref thought he was play acting to waste time. When the collision happened the keeper punched the ball to near the half way line. A Argentinean player got the ball and instead of kicking it out he passed it to a team mate and this continued for a good few minutes while the Saudi players were desperately trying to win the ball back to put it out of play. Eventually the ref stopped the game. It was bloody ridiculous.
> 
> No news yet on how the player is doing. But he will be lucky not to have a fractured skull. Made me feel rather queasy when I watched the game live.
> 
> (Edit) Just read he has a broken jaw and some of his teeth reportedly smashed out.


It was a difficult decision for the referee (to stop the game), as Saudi Arabia was doing lots of stunts to waste time before that happened. That disgusting VAR thing could be used there, as they had the closed up image before anyone else I believe.

About the player's health status, he indeed broke the jaw, and there is signs of internal bleeding (I don't know if it's the right term in English for that kind of stuff) so he will undergo a surgery on Saudi Arabia, I believe it will happen today.


----------



## Flame (Nov 23, 2022)

"Small" footballing nations on fire in this world cup.

edit:


JAPAN!!!!!!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 23, 2022)

Flame said:


> "Small" footballing nation on fire in this world cup.
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...


They were my team going into this and I couldn't see the game due to bloody work!!

Mona Blue Samurai!!!!


----------



## Flame (Nov 23, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> They were my team going into this and I couldn't see the game due to bloody work!!
> 
> Mona Blue Samurai!!!!



because of Celtic right.... RIGHT!?


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 23, 2022)

the tiny destroying the big once a day...

 oh shit, Brazil x Serbia is tomorrow...


----------



## Flame (Nov 23, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> the tiny destroying the big once a day...
> 
> oh shit, Brazil x Serbia is tomorrow...



im sure Serbia will be fine. 

Seriously cant wait to watch Brazil play, they have four Man United players.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 23, 2022)

Gotta love an underdog but Brazil are everyone's favourite team!

Also... Yeah because half if celtic were supposed to be in their team   but I did say I'd stick with them.

Ao no samurai ni iku!


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 25, 2022)

yesterday, here in Brazil, this was celebrated more than the actual goals:







Do not matter how good he is on the field, the fact that Neymar is an awful human being is getting the Brazilians very tired of him.

The press here still can't tell how bad that injury is.


----------



## Flame (Nov 25, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> yesterday, here in Brazil, this was celebrated more than the actual goals:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the media here makes it seems like Neymar is loved in Brazil. i had one idea that is the case. wow.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 25, 2022)

I think Wayne Hennessey must have been watching some classic WWE before today's game. He clearly wanted to recreate this legendary moment.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 25, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> I think Wayne Hennessey must have been watching some classic WWE before today's game. He clearly wanted to recreate this legendary moment.
> 
> View attachment 339836


Just saw the challenge!!! That pic is perfect   

I'm honestly shocked at that result but my god he fucked it right up. If he was English he'd be public enemy no1!


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 25, 2022)

The yellow there was outrageous. It was not about the act of violence (that was there too), but it was about a fault to avoid a clear goal chance.
A handball there without even touching the Iranian player would be a red card IMO.

VAR fixed everything, but I still hate that thing.

Anyway, the keeper was doing a pretty nice game until that point, the luck was also on his side. Too bad he lost his head in the end.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 18, 2022)

Congratulations Argentina 2022 World Cup Winners!

Wow. What a final! Think I have whiplash from the amount of swinging that game done but honestly a great game played out by the heavyweights and how on earth do you score a hat trick in the world cup final and still end up losing?

So unlucky France. Penalties is never a good way to lose but here we were served a great contest that couldn't be settled any other way.

Well done Messi for finally putting your demon to rest and settled the argument??? Probably not lol

Special mention to Morocco for their amazing adventure and colour. I think this has been a great World Cup and they added the special outsider magic most good tournaments have but the final gave us a great contest of two heavyweights going at it. This was a triumph for Sport and I thoroughly enjoyed it.

Well done Qatar 2022. Well done Messi and well done Argentina! See y'all in 4 years....


----------



## lokomelo (Dec 18, 2022)

"South American teams have disadvantages because they don’t have the same level of competition as European teams"

Kylian Mbappé


----------

